# Searchroll? WTF?



## duo2nd (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad that the FA search is back. But there's a weird but annoying glitch happening.



The Dreadead Searchroll.
A thing that links to the Rickroll and it's annoying some of my watchers as I see some screenshots they submitted.


Admins, is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 5, 2009)

No doubt caused by a lack of proper escaping?


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 5, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> No doubt caused by a lack of proper escaping?



what?
no, I vanity searched myself twice. the first time, one of my music subs came up as a Searchroll. the second time, everything was normal.

if you were trying to make some kind of joke, it went over my head, sorry


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe it was deliberately snuck in there and not an actual glitch. I lol'd when I was redirected to the RickRoll video on YouTube.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 5, 2009)

It did it to me too earlier xD


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 5, 2009)

Such a "feature" makes the integrity of the search seem immature and childish.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's meant to be a joke on the behalf of everyone that searches themselves.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet searchs for myself then..
Haha I lost myself and will never find it.... Sighs haha


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep.  I saw a few.  I think it is random.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2009)

They should get rid of that. That stopped being funny a LONG time ago.

Actually, scratch that. It was never funny.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2009)

*HIGHFIVE*


----------



## Holsety (Feb 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> *HIGHFIVE*



you're a bro


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2009)

Holsety said:


> you're a bro



Totes' broski


----------



## Kidou (Feb 6, 2009)

That's not the only 'feature'.

Occasionally it'll force your browser to go to Rickroll.

Occasionally it'll search for something else, usually nasty. (Mine brought up a scat picture. x.x )


----------



## Holsety (Feb 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Totes' broski



*Brofist*

shutup im too lazy to find the ascii


I did a search for Rickroll just to spite this topic, but then it never loaded... Either search haet rickroll or my internet chose a perfect opportunity to spaz out on me


----------



## duo2nd (Feb 6, 2009)

This is what I get when I search for Lopunny in the search:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1966582/

Very insulting. Rickrolls and Searchrolls are INSULTS TO RICK ASTLEY! Can't they just leave his song ALONE????


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2009)

duo2nd said:


> This is what I get when I search for Lopunny in the search:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1966582/
> 
> Very insulting. Rickrolls and Searchrolls are INSULTS TO RICK ASHLEY! Can't they just leave his song ALONE????



I think he would be more insulted that you think his last name is Ashley imo tbh


----------



## duo2nd (Feb 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I think he would be more insulted that you think his last name is Ashley imo tbh



Then what should we do???


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 6, 2009)

I just spotted one when I did a search query of "Suzi".  The actual link appears unaffected, but the thumbnail shown in the search results is obviously a joke.

It does appear random to the tune of about 1% of search results.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 6, 2009)

It's a 0.5% chance that any given result's thumbnail will be replaced by the Rick Astley pic, and a 1% chance that loading the results page will Rickroll you (send you to the video)...I think; I might be wrong on those numbers.

Don't ask me why it was done.  I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Arcturus (Feb 6, 2009)

It was probably done because Dragoneer thought it would be ha-ha-hilarious, when infact it's about as funny as prostate cancer and incredibly annoying to boot.

About par for the course, I'd say.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 6, 2009)

I get it

it's like an old tired meme except now it's degrading otherwise useful functionality


haha

next there will be an unfunny portal reference


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2009)

However, watching people bitch _is _funny.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 6, 2009)

Going through the posts I really do *hope* it was not going to adult links in case the person was not looking for adult stuff.


----------



## duo2nd (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope not. *Shudders*


----------



## DavidN (Feb 6, 2009)

Return to the forums! And just when I thought I'd escaped...

I'm very grateful that a feature that's been requested for so long is now in place, but it's confusing that these little "extras" were included. I understand the need to protect a potentially processor-heavy feature by limiting the requests to it, but whisking you off to the Rickroll video isn't exactly the most friendly way to do it. There's also the issue that (on Google Chrome here, at least, as I'm disguising my history on my work machine!) the form doesn't keep its search query and search page when you go back to the page, so you have to make another request and then page through just slowly enough to avoid setting it off again.

And for the random image replacement... it's as if you're giving the message "Yes, we'll implement the search that's been wanted/needed for as long as anyone can remember... but we'll poke you in the side with a pencil every ten seconds while you use it." I know that the users as a collective are regarded as a bunch of whiners, but I feel that the coders would find far more gratitude if these things weren't included!

The infuriation of it is only matched by the feeling that if I'd thought of it it would have been hilarious.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Such a "feature" makes the integrity of the search seem immature and childish.



This is FA. It's as childish and Immature as I am!  Though at least I try to act professional while running my networks.. >.>



Arshes Nei said:


> Going through the posts I really do *hope* it was not going to adult links in case the person was not looking for adult stuff.



it does occasionally.. however most of the time it's unproperly tagged crap


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2009)

I tested this without logging in and not being able to access mature art.  I searched various things for 10 minutes and: Never got rickrolled, never got whisked away to a different subject, and never was taken to adult work.  I even searched fetishes and they were all clean drawings.  So I'm going to assume that if you did get taken to something you didn't search for, it still wouldn't search the porn.

I only got rickrolled once last night using it, I just hit back and then tried again.  Took ~2 seconds, but on a slow machine I can see the problem.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2009)

Let the old meme *die* already.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2009)

*Suggestion:*  Since the 'Mature' and 'Adult' options aren't available unless you have Mature viewing enabled... if you don't, the whole GMA checkboxes should be removed from the form entirely (since only General content will be searched).


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 7, 2009)

WAIT GUYS I THINK I KNOW WHY WERE GETTING RICKROLLED NOW

It's because everyone kept asking "WHEN WILL SEARCH BE BACK" and they included it as payback for all of the furries complaining about not being able to search for the sick fetishes they like.

AMIRITE

EDIT: Or it was what the poster said below me. Whatever.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 7, 2009)

Or maybe because it was the bday of rick astley, (6 February)


----------



## Firehazard (Feb 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> However, watching people bitch _is _funny.


I'm starting to think that Dragoneer has realized this, and has started to deliberately screw with his users for his own amusement.

For the record, when I told him since people will complain no matter what he does, he's free to make his own decisions and not be held captive to the will of the muddled masses... this is really not what I meant at all.


----------



## TehSean (Feb 7, 2009)

Zeddish said:


> I think it's meant to be a joke on the behalf of everyone that searches themselves.



No, it's not. It happens when you search others, too.


----------



## uncia (Feb 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I'm starting to think that Dragoneer has realized this, and has started to deliberately screw with his users for his own amusement.
> 
> For the record, when I told him since people will complain no matter what he does, he's free to make his own decisions and not be held captive to the will of the muddled masses... this is really not what I meant at all.


*g*. Too late?
I'd thought these were owing to broken thumbs for the first few, then I just shrugged...


----------



## Rossyfox (Feb 8, 2009)

This is incredibly idiotic and evidence that the site needs some new leadership IMO


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 8, 2009)

I like it.
It's fun watching all these users whine and bitch like a 5 year-old that didn't get their candy bar.

Keep in mind that this site is not a democracy, look under the Staff link on the main site. Who's name is there? They run the show. If they let that quirk in the search go through, then harden the fuck up.


----------



## Rossyfox (Feb 8, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> I like it.
> It's fun watching all these users whine and bitch like a 5 year-old that didn't get their candy bar.
> 
> Keep in mind that this site is not a democracy, look under the Staff link on the main site. Who's name is there? They run the show. If they let that quirk in the search go through, then harden the fuck up.



Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!
Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!
Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!

Userbase where are you going? Ugh don't be so serious! My behaviour was only MILDLY annoying! HARDEN TEH FUCK UP GOSH

I never claimed that this site is a democracy, but it doesn't have to be a democracy for me to voice my opinion.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossyfox said:


> Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!
> Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!
> Hey userbase! I'm poking you in the arm!
> 
> ...



You forget that the size of this site makes it extremely hard to pull off a mass exodus.. People by nature tend to flock together, and the only thing you really can do is either ask the moderation to be more serious or complain and leave. There are other sites out there you know.


----------



## Rossyfox (Feb 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> You forget that the size of this site makes it extremely hard to pull off a mass exodus.. People by nature tend to flock together, and the only thing you really can do is either ask the moderation to be more serious or complain and leave. There are other sites out there you know.



I'm not calling for a mass exodus. I don't WANT to leave. I WANT the FurAffinity project to succeed. So if I believe that something is wrong, I WILL voice my concerns, but if I do not get my way I am not going to take my toys and go home.

Complain and leave? I'd rather complain and stay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> it does occasionally.. however most of the time it's unproperly tagged crap



I'm not not referring to miss-tagged submissions, I'm referring to the post where it was stated that instead of a rickroll, it's taking them to a scat site. If that's the case then there needs some serious talking to among staff. 

Rickrolls while immature are harmless enough, but a site that's like a scat or an adult site that's not good.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 9, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> I like it.
> It's fun watching all these users whine and bitch like a 5 year-old that didn't get their candy bar.


I defended the lack of search for a while but even I think this is a load of crap

what the hell do you expect to happen when the userbase finally gets a core feature that has been missing for ages and *it fucking mocks them*?  with a meme that wore out its welcome months ago, no less!


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't get why people are complaining about this. Until just a few days ago, we didn't even have the search option at all. So what if there's a joke or two in there (which I find hilarious, BTW), it is still better than no search at all. 

And those who wanna whine about the admins and try to get off topic, go rant somewhere else just because you can't take a joke. Plus, a few people have said why the joke may be there anyways (such as the guy's B-Day). 

Ya'll have to admit, this is sounding rather selfish and immature to complain about the search feature, which people have been whining and complaining about for ages now, just because it's not perfect. And if it was perfect, people would whine about that anyways. :/


----------



## Strawkitty (Feb 10, 2009)

I just find it funny that people are *still* complaining about it. Bet most of you complaining haven't even realized that you haven't been searchroll'd in days.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 10, 2009)

It's less the "feature" and more the reason why that people are complaining about.

No one likes surprises on the internet.


----------

